# oklahoma breeders



## venom_14 (Apr 4, 2007)

Is there anyone on here that breeds leucs that live in oklahoma or close like kansas or something? And it wouldn't cost too much to ship or we could meet somewhere.


----------



## venom_14 (Apr 4, 2007)

any1?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Have you been to any reptile shows in oklahoma? I know the one's in Kansas City have darts from Patrick nabors ( http://www.saurian.net ) but he is in Missouri. How about pet stores? Scaly Dave's in Manhattan, KS does a couple dart species I believe.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

There are a a few shows that come to tulsa and oklahoma city... try http://www.texasreptiles.com http://www.golizards.com http://www.kcrd.com

They are some of the sponsers of alot of shows in the region....decent chance of picking up some darts and/or mantella at the shows. I havent been to the tulsa shows in awhile but they were starting to show up more...probably cuz i kept asking for them, but by the time they did i had most of the more common species i wanted already. I havent had any luec breeding yet, still unsure if i have a pair. 

Patrick at saurian.net is a great guy though...and yes most of the frogs you'll find at shows in the area probably originated from him or are offspring from frogs that originated from him.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Try shadycreekpets.com they're a local carrier of dart frogs. I haven't seen him with luecs though. He comes to the local shows.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

The son of the owner at love a pet in BA also breeds darts. You may be able to get in contact with him to see if he's any help.


----------



## bwood1979 (Apr 27, 2004)

The the dart breeder at Love-A-Pet is Rob Bryan.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

ah, well i have some Azureus from him then  (and a baby or 2 from those) Havent been to love a pet in awhile though, not sure what they are carrying now.


----------



## brettlt (Oct 5, 2006)

I went to Love a Pet about 3 weeks ago and they had Azureus, Auratus, and a type of Tinc. If I remember correctly.

I ended up going to Dallas, TX to get my 4 Leucs. Well Wylie, TX to be precise, which is just NE of Dallas.

There are no other stores in Oklahoma that I am aware of that carry Darts.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

ultimate reefs, or another aquarium place was actually carrying a few...and planned on many more, but i havent been in contact with them for along time. So im not sure if they still have them or not.

Which ever place it is...i think its the one at 61st and memorial(or sheridan) in tulsa...i forget


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Cindy Dickens is in Wylie, TX, close to Oklahoma, and worth the drive. :wink:


----------



## brettlt (Oct 5, 2006)

The reef store at 61st and Memorial is not carrying any frogs. Only saltwater fish. I was there a couple of months ago.


----------

